# As it's Christmas, I'll rep everyone who responds to this thread.



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas guys. Feel free to rep me back too.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 24, 2007)

Why not, it's X-mas time


----------



## _detox (Dec 24, 2007)

Repped to the both of ye. 

Have a  Christmas everyone.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 24, 2007)

This thread is so 2006! 

Merry christmas, Ken!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas mon amis. I hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## Alpo (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn you Karl Hungus! You gave me my first ever neg rep!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 24, 2007)

It was a long time since I received karlrep.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Happy all! I just baked a cheesecake, and I gotta go shopping! 

Then, back to make Lasagna!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Damn you Karl Hungus! You gave me my first ever neg rep!



Seriously!?  

Fuck, sorry! Did NOT mean to do that!  

I'll rep you positive again, as soon as it'll allow me.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Xmas all!


----------



## Alpo (Dec 24, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Seriously!?
> 
> Fuck, sorry! Did NOT mean to do that!
> 
> I'll rep you positive again, as soon as it'll allow me.



It's all right, mate! At least it was accidental.  Or was it..?


----------



## playstopause (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry XMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have fun guys.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

Ho HO HO - Merry Christmas!

Everyone have a safe and happy holidays - Please be safe. Don't drink and drive.  you guys all too much and dont want anything to happen to anyone.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Alpo said:


> It's all right, mate! At least it was accidental.  Or was it..?



Nah, it was an accident. Hope it's fixed now.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

eRep administered to everyone so far!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Also, go to karlhungus.com for a laugh, why not? 

Sorry, plugless shame!


----------



## Alpo (Dec 24, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Nah, it was an accident. Hope it's fixed now.



Well that helped a little. You should still send me that Invader. just to be safe. We could even split the shipping.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Well that helped a little. You should still send me that Invader. just to be safe. We could even split the shipping.



Hey, great! That sounds like a... _really dumb idea._


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmassacre.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 24, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hey, great! That sounds like a... _really dumb idea._



Your less dumber than I thinked.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Your less dumber than I thinked.



you done thunked good on that one.


----------



## matt7 (Dec 24, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Merry Christmassacre.



What nothing about raping babies?


----------



## XEN (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas right back atcha


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Karlmas, one and all!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2007)

matt7 said:


> What nothing about raping babies?



I actually had a discussion about a nativity scene with a friend of mine. It involved 3 wise zombies, some demonic animals in the stable, and a very unhappy baby Jesus and Mary


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 24, 2007)

I was bored so I made this!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 24, 2007)

God bless us, every one!!


[action= Tiny Tim]was later found raped by JJ[/action]


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2007)

you guys


----------



## velocity (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas!! and rep for everyone!!!


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas, guys.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

Dang - cannot give out any more rep.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 24, 2007)

So, I went through all of the pages repping everyone, by the time I got to the 4th page I can't give out anymore rep.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Christmas everyone!  Let's all make it a good one!


----------



## Michael (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Xmas guys.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah me too Nick - Im all repped out! Doesnt mean I cant get repped


----------



## Edroz (Dec 24, 2007)

Doh! no more rep giveage allowed from me


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 24, 2007)

It sucks. I want to spread my seed...er, love to everyone.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

(trying to rep everyone )


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 24, 2007)

I love the cock. And the rep. Yay 

And if you see Reppishness, that be me 

Although I've run out


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris - why is there a barrier on my love!!!

 to all who dont get rep!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

I've got a barrier on my love too. Must keep 500 feet from her at all times. 

I needs a new telescopic lens for my camera this christmas.

I mean, I mean, I'm all repped out!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas, everybody


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

If I'm on tomorrow, I'll rep a bit more. Yes, I may actually be that sad. 

Did I mention karlhungus.com ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 24, 2007)

Since I can't rep anymore.

Mead anyone?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Since I can't rep anymore.
> 
> Mead anyone?



Well, I've been drinking Tsing Tao.  

Tomorrow, I'm going to make a whole jug of white russian.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 24, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Well, I've been drinking Tsing Tao.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going to make a whole jug of white russian.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2007)

...bishops finger?


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm out of rep.  I'll get some more of y'all tomorrow. 

*Starting with post #30.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I'm out of rep.  I'll get some more of y'all tomorrow.
> 
> *Starting with post #30.



 Me too.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Indeed, I got a bottle of Kahlua and a bottle of Vodka for christmas (As well as a very fine Irish whiskey, but that won't get mixed with anything expect me), so I'll be pouring it out into a big jug, and treating everyone in the house to my very favourite cocktail.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)

i've run out of rep.
i'll hit the rest of you guys up tomorrow.


----------



## Kakaka (Dec 24, 2007)

That was fun... Merry Christmas! Hope everyone get to reflect about its true meaning...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2007)

Karl FTW! Happy karlmess guys (yes, I used "mess" by choice)



Kakaka said:


> That was fun... Merry Christmas! Hope everyone get to reflect about its true meaning...



Getting fucked while getting free stuff?


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2007)

I shall also be giving Christmas rep on January 7th.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you.

God Bless.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 24, 2007)

merry Christmas?


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2007)

i can has rep?

merry christmas everyone


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## sakeido (Dec 24, 2007)

I just dispensed rep to everyone on the second page here


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 24, 2007)

yay!


----------



## tonyhell (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Xmas and a merry new Festivis!


----------



## Blexican (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Xmas, you crazy sexy bastards. \m/

I repped everyone on the first page and a half, and I'll work on everyone else after the 24-hour wait.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 24, 2007)

merreh creestmahs!!!


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas to 1 and all


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 24, 2007)

I heart everyone


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Xmas everybody, and a Happy New Year too of course!


----------



## dpm (Dec 24, 2007)

yay!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

Share the  guys - thanks to all. Will hit yall up tomorrow!


----------



## Jason (Dec 24, 2007)

Fo sho...


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas to all the guys here, have a nice night, drink, eat, have sex but take care.

Love you all, Frankie.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all! Hope you all have a blast.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 24, 2007)

9:47 Christmas morn here, happy holidays all!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)

its christmas eve here right now.

i'm felling the love, guys. merry christmas to all.  :christmas:


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 24, 2007)

Also, I'm out of rep already, so I'll come back tomorrow for the rest of you (and then back to JJ for "christmassacre", heh)


----------



## Emiliano (Dec 24, 2007)

happy christmas to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 24, 2007)

hohoho! jingle balls everyone and all!


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Xmas yA'alll


----------



## Battousai (Dec 24, 2007)

Im stuck in sick on christmas so fuck it!! onmedication andcant DRINKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Merry xmass y everyone


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 24, 2007)

^AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2007)

Battousai said:


> Im stuck in sick on christmas so fuck it!! onmedication andcant DRINKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Merry xmass y everyone



Now you know how I felt last Christmas.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 24, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS KARL AND EVERYONE ELSE!!!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2007)

Weed Xmas


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas man!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Weed Xmas



i don't give a FUCK!


----------



## amonb (Dec 24, 2007)

Meyy Xmas dude! May everyon'e tree be surrounded with awesome new gear from Metal Santa!


----------



## Lee (Dec 24, 2007)

Rep for teh  and the rest of you


----------



## oompa (Dec 24, 2007)

need carol full of gear!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

You guys know these threads never end well.. 

/grinch


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)

Ryan said:


> You guys know these threads never end well..
> 
> /grinch



your avatar is headbanging in time with the hip-hop cd i'm listening to.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2007)

djpharoah said:


>



I didn't know Santa played a Rickenbacker!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 24, 2007)

Have a great one guys, and I'll be back to rep you all to hell and back soon.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas guys,


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow - Will rep you all later - within 24hrs! Im still on page 3.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 24, 2007)

I only got halfway down page 2, but there's some rep comin' for everyone!


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 24, 2007)

Christmas is not very black metal. 

But I'm wishing a good one to you all.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 25, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> Christmas is not very black metal.
> 
> But I'm wishing a good one to you all.



I don't know; Santa looks pretty bad ass to me.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 25, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I don't know; Santa looks pretty bad ass to me.



 I hadn't seen that before, but was just referred to it tonight by my girlfriend's aunt for totally unrelated reasons. I was going to search for the video, but you beat me to it.

Okay, I'll concede that he's pretty badass in this case. But he's still not as hardcore as Krampus.







Now THAT'S a tradition!

Note: The picture is _not _ of Mortiis, no matter how similar they look.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 25, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> Now THAT'S a tradition!



Pagan Orgies!!!! Count me in!!!!

Pagan Orgies to Human Sacrifice: The Bizarre Origins of Christmas | Cracked.com


----------



## Variant (Dec 25, 2007)

* 

Well, then, Merry Xmas from Variant! May  bring you all high gain amps and extended range instruments!*


----------



## tie my rope (Dec 25, 2007)

its christmaaaaaaaaaaas. wooooo.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

Variant said:


> * *
> 
> *Well, then, Merry Xmas from Variant! May  bring you all high gain amps and extended range instruments!*


 

YEAH 

Merry X-mas again dudes


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 25, 2007)

what is rep?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 25, 2007)

A pissed up ITRN brings moar rep!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 25, 2007)

Sure why not. Merry Xmas all.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

Damn, still can't give any more rep...

Ah well, there's always tomorrow. 

Until then, Santa was good to me this year: karlhungus.com: All I got for Christmas was...


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 25, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Damn, still can't give any more rep...


Yeah same -  

Still enjoy yourselves guys and Merry Xmas!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Metal Christmas to you all!


----------



## Thomas (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, just repped up a whole bunch of you fuckers again until they made me stop, hope you enjoy it, and are appreciative.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to wait for rep again. I gave as much as I could, rest tomorrow


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

Give more to me tomorrow so!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ran out at post #68, this time.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 25, 2007)

Mnah mnah mnah mnah!


----------



## Nerina (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Jason (Dec 25, 2007)

Nerina said:


> Merry Xmas!



 merry xmas.. Going start repping from the OP and on


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Jason (Dec 25, 2007)

Damn I ran out at post 25  But im _always_ giving out reps


----------



## budda (Dec 25, 2007)

I think i should give out more rep, i dont do it that often lol.

jason, you're running out - let me help you witht hat lol


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2007)

No Christmas for me until 7th of January. 

Christmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Merry Christmas to you all Gregorian calendar people!


----------



## Blexican (Dec 25, 2007)

I got up to the middle of the 4th page. Moar reps in 24!


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 25, 2007)

I did not get nearly far enough. So I'm off to rep everyone again!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ivan said:


> No Christmas for me until 7th of January.
> 
> Christmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



My father's family is Orthodox, so I get to celebrate twice a year.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 25, 2007)

what up hungus!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas all ^_^


----------



## Naren (Dec 25, 2007)

Mehhhhheeeeeerrry Christmas!

[action=Naren]wishes everyone a merry christmas from work. [/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> Mehhhhheeeeeerrry Christmas!
> 
> [action=Naren]wishes everyone a merry christmas from work. [/action]



I'll only rep you if you post pics of your gf! 

[action=Lucky Seven]actually tries repping Naren but is denied ftl[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 26, 2007)

I only made it to Post #27. My rep is depleted. Must recharge.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got back, hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and may you all have a  New Year!32


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 26, 2007)

merry crimble to the last few pages of this thread  i ran out so ill try again later, hope everyone had a wicked one


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 26, 2007)

Still depleted from yesterday, but I hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas day.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 26, 2007)

i had a wicked one, i drunk waaaay to much mulled wine  hope all yours were equally as inebriated as mine


----------



## Apophis (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah 
I'm out of reps again 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 26, 2007)

Hit me brotherman!

Happy Holidays!

~A


----------



## Holy Katana (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas, everyone. Yeah, it's a day late, but I spent all my time playing Wii yesterday.


----------



## Born_Headless (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I hope everyone had a good Christmas or whatever you may celebrate. Also, have a happy and safe New Year's Eve.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 26, 2007)

Ran out again, but I think I got a lot of people. 

Hopefully I'll get another yellow apple before this is over.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll try and rep everyone, it might take a bit.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 26, 2007)

Metal Christmas to everybody!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 26, 2007)

A little late but... 

Merry Fucking Christmas!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas Ken... I mean... uhhh... Karl!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 27, 2007)

It's a day late, but I made it through the entire thread.


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2007)

Am I too late!?!?!? AM I !!!???


NOOOOO!!!!!


Damn you rep gods! Damn you!!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> Am I too late!?!?!? AM I !!!???



I guess not.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 27, 2007)

Up to post #90! Rep will still be administered tomorrow. \m/


----------



## budda (Dec 27, 2007)

i just did some jolly ole repping 

weeee repfest!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> Am I too late!?!?!? AM I !!!???
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!!
> ...



I'll get you tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Dec 27, 2007)

I will rep anyone who reps me, make sure you sign it tho or I wont know who it is


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> Am I too late!?!?!? AM I !!!???
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!!
> ...



 

That smiley rules!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 27, 2007)

I ran out again, I will get to you all.  to everyone that has returned the favour.66


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 27, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That smiley rules!!!!!!!!!!!!



 ive stolen that for use on msn now


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 27, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> I'll get you tomorrow.



Wow... I managed to rep you twice.  Because I repped so many in between.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 27, 2007)

Gave out some smelly old New Year rep to everyone (almost).


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 27, 2007)

E.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll give more tomorrow hopefully.

*STARTING WITH #56*

Be patient, everyone.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'll give more tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> *STARTING WITH #56*
> 
> Be patient, everyone.




why did you neg rep me?


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy shit, I did. I'm so fucking sorry. I'll fix it when I get more, I promise.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

oh, it was an accident.
i thought you were just being a dick.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 28, 2007)

I finally got everybody in this thread.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't remember who I haven't repped yet. 

Anybody not receiving  from me yet??


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I think I got everyone, some of you at least twice. If you didn't get any, post again and I'll get you next time round.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 28, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I can't remember who I haven't repped yet.
> 
> Anybody not receiving  from me yet??



 Same here. Show yourself!


----------



## Groff (Dec 28, 2007)

Am I too late to get in on it too?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 28, 2007)

No, not too late at all.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Dec 28, 2007)

To anyone I rep: I can't be bothered looking for your post in here so I will rep some random thread of yours, hope you don't mind 

Merry Christmas a few days ago!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 28, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Am I too late to get in on it too?



Happy Proclamation Day!!! After all; it's to late to wish you a Merry Christmas. 


Proclamation Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 28, 2007)

negrodamus


----------



## Carrion (Dec 28, 2007)

It's still Christmas, IN SPACE.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

YEAH


----------



## Groff (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2007)

Black people like Wayne Brady because he makes Bryant Gumble... look like Malcolm X.


----------



## Groff (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul Malmsteen said:


> To anyone I rep: I can't be bothered looking for your post in here so I will rep some random thread of yours, hope you don't mind
> 
> Merry Christmas a few days ago!



Oh, is that why I had rep from a random old post of mine?


----------



## ElRay (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy Yuleramadanakwanahachanumas!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

ElRay said:


> Happy Yuleramadanakwanahachanumas!



+1


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Groff (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't forget, Wintereenmas starts soon 

(not sure how many people get that...)


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Don't forget, Wintereenmas starts soon
> 
> (not sure how many people get that...)


I get it! Rep for you sir.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm halfway there, I think I got a few of you twice. 87


----------



## Groff (Dec 29, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I get it! Rep for you sir.



I'd send some back, but can't just yet. Reached my limit for the day 

 anyway.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 29, 2007)

humbug, humbug. 

seriously, mint humbugs are delish.

edit//I'll give all you people rep on NYE and NYD.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, just went through and got a shit load of people. Enjoy dudes \m/


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 29, 2007)

Repped some more!


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn, been too busy to log in the last few days.

Looks like I missed the rep-whore-train. 

Merry Axemas and a Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 30, 2007)

I could use some points...I'm a newbie here...and apparently some people don't have the same sense of humour as i do and have given me minus rep points...

And for the record my MODE IV amp is doing all i need it to do right now...I spent $1000 for it near the time it came out. Not everyone has the $ to drop on super tube amps. I would if i could though.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 30, 2007)

I gave all of you some!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 30, 2007)

Just administered yet another round of rep. Will keep it up till the 31st.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 30, 2007)

Karl, you need to come up with a "new year" thread now!


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in this thread, posting on the internets. Also repping y'all


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy new sunday


----------



## El Caco (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm only up to #124, I wonder if I can catch up to the end of the thread.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 30, 2007)

happy new year everyone.

i get to go back home tomorrow!


----------



## Kotex (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn. I'm out of rep for now.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 30, 2007)

"Rape me, my friend"


----------



## Apophis (Dec 30, 2007)

me too


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 31, 2007)

merry fucking new years eve (at least in hk). Repz comin ur wayz.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 31, 2007)

Man - will never get to rep everyone in this thread. Every time I go to rep the thread is longer by a few pages.


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm all out of rep for today.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 31, 2007)

I've blown all my rep again and lost track of who I rep'ed and who I missed. If I missed any of ya's, let me know!

Ray


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok guys, I think I'm done...

Until next christmas!


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 31, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Ok guys, I think I'm done...
> 
> Until next christmas!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 31, 2007)

It's my business doing pleasure with you.


----------



## loktide (Jan 2, 2008)

still rep'ing?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 2, 2008)

loktide said:


> still rep'ing?


----------



## Trespass (Jan 2, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


>



E~!

EDIT: Whoops. Wrong topic.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 3, 2008)

shot off a round of fresh rep, clicking on random pages within this thread.


----------



## Battousai (Aug 24, 2008)

MOAAR REPPPSSSSSS!!!


HOLY MOTHER OF SHIT I JUST REALISED WHAT I DID!! ( Im not sober..)

So sorry guys.. bury this thread...


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 24, 2008)

I was like "FUCK YEAH IT'S CHRISTMAAAAAS" but you LET ME DOWN


----------



## Crucified (Aug 24, 2008)

hah


----------



## st2012 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2008)

Sigh.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> Sigh.



Seconded. Sigh


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2008)

+3

Thread dead.


----------

